# Fisher WONT MOVE



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

My fisher plow wont raise or angle, but it did drop when I discovered the problem. The solenoid has power. WHAT DO I DO?!?!


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

What kind of pump? You need to provide more details.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

wiggle all el plugs....does pump run?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

If you pump is running, sounds like there is something wrong with coils or cartridges. I once had this problem on a fisher plow I used to own, now my friend owns it. We removed all the cartridges under the coils, and found a little piece of metal binding one up, it was stuck in the screen. I removed this piece of metal, changed the fluid while I was at it, checked the filter screen in the resivoir while I was at it, and all worked well.

Heres a thread on it http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=30790


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

thnx ill take a look at that


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

You didn't actually say the pump is running. You said the solenoid has power, but does it have power on the plow side when activated? For $15 it wouldn't hurt to replace the solenoid just to elimnate it as the problem. It will need replacing eventually anyways.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Or spend $60 and put a heavy duty one on and you won't have to replace it again.

Big thing IS the motor running now when you are trying it.

If yes it's a control issue. IF NOT then you need to first run a set of jumpers from the battery to the motor and see if it's any good or not.

J


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

so i can just run my regular jumper cables from battery to the terminals on the motor? won't there be too much power and it could burn it out?


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Well if the motor is shorted out AND you keep them on there too long you could burn them up. You will see sparks when hooking up but that's the same contact spark that happens in the solenoid when it energizes. Your jumper cables should be heavier than the plow cables for most sets cept for the cheap wal mart ones.



J


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

k i'll give that a try tomorow. so if i do that and the motor doesnt do anything it means its fried?


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Yep, if the motor doesn't spin then the motor's toast or at least the brush set is.

IF the motor spins then you've got a pump or control wiring issue.

J


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm thinking its the motor. It been straining lately and I think it finally crapped out.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Situation Update*

I tested the motor with some jumper cables and it ran, but barely. I was told by someone that my motor my be gone after I described what was wrong. It has been running very slow, and sucks ALOT of power from the truck, now it barely runs with the jumper cables. Its going in to the shop tomorow, we'll see what he says. If it is the motor, where can I get a good deal on one? Or should I have it rebuilt?


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Whats the condition of Fluid? Check it see if pink and milky.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

fluid is fresh and blue


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

smash the thing with a hammer
honestly it sounds like the pump to me if its moving really slowly
did you try the solenoid anyways?
good luck getting it fixed...might need it wednesday


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

we think alike kyle. there's nothing you cant fix with the BFH in the tool box.and yeh I talked to a guy that says he can fix it monday, my dealer wanted me to wait til thursday


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

yea thursday is way too long
when my hydraulic hose blew i was sooo pissed lol 
and the other night my drives were anger me at 1in the morning when i wanted to be home so i took out as many driveway sticks as i could with out ripping the lawns
good luck and let us know how it works out


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

yeh man I hate driveways and residentials. you know that though lol. i keep my old hyrdo lines in the toolbox just in case.


----------



## gary42095 (Jan 4, 2009)

if the pump is spinning and the fluid is dead headed against the closed valve would the pump strain? just a random thought


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

oook so strange turn of events. just for ****s and giggles, I acutally did hit the motor with a hammer....and it started working!!! sooo after this i took the motor apart, and found that one of the brushes was loose, and the inside of the motor housing looked pretty gnarly. So I found a guy with a brand new motor, still in the box. I picked that up, bolted it on, and I'm ready to go. Thanks for the advice Kyle


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

wow im suprised it worked lol
well atleast you got it fixed


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

yeh man I even drove right by franklin on I 95 to get the thing. The guy lives in Seekonk. Some older guy who has possibly every fisher plow part you can imagine in his garage. All he does is buy sell and repair fishers. He was really helpful. You've probably heard of him. His name was George Newman


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

i havent heard of him but i will keep him in mind if i need anything


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

I've think I've been to george's.

If it's the same guy, he had a bunch of plow stuff stored in a boat yard over there.

You may have just had a bad ground with the pump motor on the housing unit. The shock from the hammer may have moved things around enough to get a better ground.

Whenever you jump something like that, hook the Neg up to the pump body, and the other end to the Neg battery cable. Now, if it works, you can simply remove the Neg to see if it goes back to the old way. Process of elimination. Or, use an ohm meter, zero it out and check for resistance between a shinny metal surface on the motor and the ground post battery on the truck.

Just a thought from someone who is used to troubleshooting old rusty stuff.


----------

